# Help me decide--Would you put a piggyback into a 328d?



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm trying to decide whether it makes sense to install a Kelleners Sport tuning module (=piggyback ECU). This module (KS-20) is specifically designed for the N47D20 engine tuned to 180/4 hp and 280 lb-ft. It will boost hp around 17% to 211 and torque 17-18% to 332. Kelleners Sport is a well-respected outfit out of Merzig, Germany with a couple of decades of close association with BMW. It was founded by a well-known German racing champ, now run by his son.

The unit is on sale this month (10% off) at Bavauto.com and the cost would be $1350. Yes, I know about BMS' JBD and I don't want to go there. I've researched that unit quite a bit and I have my reasons. I am comfortable with KS' approach to boosting engine power, but I don't know whether the 17% increase in power and torque will feel like it's worth the money in my butt dyno. I'm torn between spending the money on the piggyback or on Dinan's soon-to-be-released Shockware suspension upgrade. The question is: Improved ride, handling, cornering, and steering capability vs. increased power/torque?

I've only had the car a couple of weeks but I'd have to say that I'm more satisfied with the power/torque response than I am with the steering, cornering, handling aspect.

KS does not provide a warranty for any damage to the engine. Dinan does provide its own warranty for damage to the BMW associated with its installation. I know I don't need to decide right now, but it would be nice to save $150 on the piggyback if I go that way.

Here is more information on the KS piggyback:

http://www.kelleners-sport.com/down...-Diesel-Technische-Informationen_englisch.pdf

installation diagram (you can see the difference between how the KS works and JBD and most other piggybacks): www.bimmerboost.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35429&d Only KS, Schnittke, Hartge, and Steinbauer Performance have connectors to modulate main injection time for each of the cylinders, as opposed to a single CR connection like the JBD.


----------



## Dwight_Schrute (Feb 20, 2009)

stevehecht said:


> I'm trying to decide whether it makes sense to install a Kelleners Sport tuning module (=piggyback ECU). This module (KS-20) is specifically designed for the N47D20 engine tuned to 180/4 hp and 280 lb-ft. It will boost hp around 17% to 211 and torque 17-18% to 332. Kelleners Sport is a well-respected outfit out of Merzig, Germany with a couple of decades of close association with BMW. It was founded by a well-known German racing champ, now run by his son.
> 
> The unit is on sale this month (10% off) at Bavauto.com and the cost would be $1350. Yes, I know about BMS' JBD and I don't want to go there. I've researched that unit quite a bit and I have my reasons. I am comfortable with KS' approach to boosting engine power, but I don't know whether the 17% increase in power and torque will feel like it's worth the money in my butt dyno. I'm torn between spending the money on the piggyback or on Dinan's soon-to-be-released Shockware suspension upgrade. The question is: Improved ride, handling, cornering, and steering capability vs. increased power/torque?
> 
> ...


Sounds like you may have answered your own question there.

I don't have a JBD but have a JB4 and can't say enough good things about it. I understand it's not apples to apples and you have your reasons but in my experience Burger Tuning does a great job with all their products. However, maybe some suspension work would please you more? All I know is $1350 for a tune seems spendy, especially considering the results.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

dwight_schrute said:


> sounds like you may have answered your own question there.


+1


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

glangford said:


> +1


+1


----------



## nick 22 (Apr 24, 2014)

K


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

You could save a lot more than $150 on the piggy back if you just got a different one...

Do you know that the kelleners is even compatible with the US injector programming? I don't see how a piggyback that messes with injector duty cycle is preferable over one that boosts fuel pressure but to each his own I guess


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Hoooper said:


> Do you know that the kelleners is even compatible with the US injector programming?


I asked them that question, but never got a completely straight and understandable answer. Since I have no immediate interest I did not follow up further.


----------



## stevehecht (Apr 13, 2007)

Hoooper said:


> You could save a lot more than $150 on the piggy back if you just got a different one...
> 
> Do you know that the kelleners is even compatible with the US injector programming? I don't see how a piggyback that messes with injector duty cycle is preferable over one that boosts fuel pressure but to each his own I guess


So even though it's the same tune on the same engine you're saying that the injector programming might be different? For emissions reasons I would guess, or why would it be different in the 328d vs. the 320d?

As for why manipulating main injection time is preferable to increasing CR pressure, I'll quote from the first link in my OP:



> *The tuning principle for diesel engines: *
> Kelleners Sport additional engine control units for increasing power mainly influence the main injection time. The pre-injection and post-injection times are not affected because this would lead to a rough running. Consequently, the rail pressure remains unchanged when a Kelleners Sport additional engine control unit is fitted because increasing it would result in larger amounts of fuel being injected during the pre-injection and post-injection phases. Moreover, this would also increase the load on the fuel system, something that does not occur when a Kelleners Sport additional engine control unit is fitted.


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

Steve, did you ever do this? Do you mind sharing your experience?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Does the euro engine have piezo or solenoid injectors?


----------

